# My pleco



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Just want to show you some of my small pleco.
L191, L190, L203 and L001.
Hope you like them.
Description of the tank:
- 65g: 48x18x18
- filter: renaXP2, astro2210 (copy of eheim), internal fluval3
...
Chouin


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice looking fish


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice look'n L # plecos


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

very nice collection you have there


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great looking pleco's, but that set up is just droolworthy


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice plecos and set-up


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i







to your setup, nice plecos too














at your setup


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

great plecos, but what kind of fish is that?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

nice setup you got there


----------

